# Stainless Steel Push Boom Sprayer Build



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Starting my build of a lawn sprayer. My base is a 12 gallon stainless steel spot sprayer I had built by a equipment manufacturer I know. 


I wanted to give it a low center of gravity so I'm building its own frame with front rims and tires from the front of a John Deere E170.









I plan on building a 4 nozzle boom that folds. I also want to give it a removable hitch so I can tow it backwards behind my lawn tractor as well. We shall se how it works out.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

That's going to be sweet!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

The one wheel in pic 4 is half the size of your lawn tractor :O

Following this to see how it goes.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thought this was a giant sprayer, then realized the john deere was a power wheels. Too early in the morning.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

will that pump pull a vaccum to prime itself when its mounted above all of the fluid?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

MMoore said:


> will that pump pull a vaccum to prime itself when its mounted above all of the fluid?


Yea it should.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Frame building


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Adding a 1 1/4" receiver below the handle to put a kick stand in or remove and slide a hitch in to pull backwards behind a gator or lawn tractor.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Got my handlebar pump switch


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Impulse buy addition to the sprayer today when I was buying some fittings for the manifold.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Got the boom tacked in place. It's a three piece boom with 1"ID pipe(same as backbone frame) with some stubs of 1"OD pipe plug welded in the ends of the outer two pieces. I'll weld a short piece of 1"ID pipe to each end of the center section so I can slide the outer section out and slide it in the short tube at a 90deg for storage.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

My oh my - 'tis lookin' ...

Patent WORTHY!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Cut the axles and got the battery box welded on. Gave it a test push around the lawn to check axle placement and weight distribution. Prob going to slide the axle forward 1/2" and weld it up. Next step plumbing and wiring.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Im liking the look of this a lot. Great fabrication and craftsmanship.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Excellent work!


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

We got the axle moved forward for better balance and the boom height and angle adjusted. next is to wire it, mount the manifold on the handle bar, plumb it, and test it.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Mounted the manifold and pressure gauge on the handle bar and mounted the storage mounts for the boom. Now just some hoses, nozzles, and wires to test it out.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

why such big pipe for the manifold?

imho using the smallest manifold stuff possible while maintaining whatever the flow rate is needed for your nozzle is the best idea because you will need to fill the manifold with product every time and your not going to want to waste the plumbing volume every time you spray.

still liking this project, just some friendly criticism.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

@MMoore yes my manifold is oversized. I had it already built from another project so I figured why not.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Rough plumbing done. Now some wires.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Time to mark off a few sqft and calibrate.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What's that thing weigh when empty?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> What's that thing weigh when empty?


@Movingshrub I don't know the weight I need to get it on the scale but I filled it up with water and did a few passes on the lawn last night and it was not as bad as I anticipated pushing.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> What's that thing weigh when empty?


Got her on the scale tonight and she weighs 120 lbs empty. Sounds heavy but it's
Balanced pretty well and I'd say when full it's no harder to push that spreader with 50 lbs of fertilizer. 
I put out an application of Main Event iron and it worked pretty sweet. I need to do some work on my speed and calibration but all in all it went pretty well.


----------

